# 01166 - Engine Torque Signal - What could cause this?



## CanadianAce (May 23, 2004)

VAG-COM Version: Release 607.3-UD
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Part No: 09A 927 750 BD
Component: AG5 Getriebe 09A 0237 
1 Fault Found:
01166 - Engine Torque Signal
03-10 - No Signal - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------








I have this code and am unable to determine what may be causing it. If anyone could provide some insight I would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 01166 - Engine Torque Signal - What could cause this? (CanadianAce)*

according to Bently, check the coding on the ECU. with no other error codes, that is all it has. couldn't find the coding on the cd manual, i'll post it up tomorrow when i get to shop and have the papr man handy, unless you get it before.


_Modified by ps2375 at 5:02 PM 9-29-2006_


----------



## CanadianAce (May 23, 2004)

*Re: 01166 - Engine Torque Signal - What could cause this? (ps2375)*

I went through Bentley too. No info. Wierd.
Either it is really good







or REALLY BAD!








Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Since the issue is intermittend, what happens when you try to clear it?
As ps2375 already asked, do you have any other fault codes stored?


----------



## Occams_Razor (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: 01166 - Engine Torque Signal - What could cause this? (CanadianAce)*

Interesting enough my brother in laws VR6 gave the exact same code right after we corrected a couple of things, (broken vacum hoses and such).
Cleared it and it came right back. Cleared it again after running the car a bit and it seems to have stayed out, (hopefully for good).


----------



## CanadianAce (May 23, 2004)

*Re: 01166 - Engine Torque Signal - What could cause this? (Occams_Razor)*

I cleared it and so far it has not come back. No other codes. PCV had a crack in it several months ago. Maybe that caused it. Not sure how though. In anycase more details would be nice if anyone has them... just for the next preson with this porblem. 
Cheers.


----------



## Cptmorgemaker (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: 01166 - Engine Torque Signal - What could cause this? (CanadianAce)*

It's meaning the computer is not seeing any of the motors torque going into or through the transmission. I don't member what code I threw the other day it was breif one though it was torque signal out of range. I can see that happening with a BT setup hehe.Also yours was breif so clear the code and see if it comes back up. If it does then there is a problem.


----------



## eagleawd (May 14, 2006)

Your mass airflow sensor is bad. Thats were the torque signal comes from.


----------



## volkswagenmk4bora (Apr 27, 2021)

Hi did you get to the bottom of this issue?


----------

